# Brakes squealing after new pads and rotors!!



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Did you bed the new brakes in?


----------



## Blakefont34 (Jun 23, 2021)

I have not. But will be doing that very soon.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blakefont34 said:


> I have not. But will be doing that very soon.


That will likely take care of it.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Did you replace the hardware?
Were the caliper bolts free moving?

IMHO for new brake to squeal something is wrong, unless you installed track duty pads. Or possibly just some cheap pads.
Knowing what parts you used would help a bit.


----------



## Blakefont34 (Jun 23, 2021)

These are the new pads.


----------



## Blakefont34 (Jun 23, 2021)

Blakefont34 said:


> View attachment 292982
> These are the new pads.


New hardware as well. I made sure they were properly installed.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Did your burnish/bed in the pads as per manufacturer recommended? Also did you clean and grease the pin and guild clips?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, since you are using NAPA Proformer ceramic pads there is basically no way (in my experience) this is a break in issue. Especially considering it has been 2 weeks.
I remember the days when brakes squealed a lot, and for many reasons. And yes one of them was the choice of pads, but welcome to the 2020s were it is actually hard to find a brake pad that will squeal.

Almost has to be just one of a few things you over looked.

1. You didn't inspect and grease the caliper pins. They NEED to be free moving.
2. You didn't lock your rotor down with the counter sunk bolt.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Johnny B said:


> Well, since you are using NAPA Proformer ceramic pads there is basically no way (in my experience) this is a break in issue.








How to Bed-In Ceramic Brake Pads


Brake pads are one of the consumable parts every automobile and truck is equipped with. Replacing old, worn brake pads may include a new set of brake pads made from ceramic components. Once a new set of ceramic brake pads are installed, you need to know how to correctly bed-in the pads. The...




itstillruns.com


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Hehe. I saw this coming.  
Well, in life's grand arena you can never be sure of anything and the break in / bedding logic could be correct.
However, once again in my experience, most break in procedures are made by companies AFTER some noob throws on a new set of brakes and immediately heads for the track or drag strip and tries to make his "race" car fuse with a wall.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Johnny B said:


> Well, since you are using NAPA Proformer ceramic pads there is basically no way (in my experience) this is a break in issue. Especially considering it has been 2 weeks.
> I remember the days when brakes squealed a lot, and for many reasons. And yes one of them was the choice of pads, but welcome to the 2020s were it is actually hard to find a brake pad that will squeal.
> 
> Almost has to be just one of a few things you over looked.
> ...


ceramic pads need bedding in as well. Ebc and hawk sell a ceramic that has bed in instructionss.

Definitely the two points you made are often overlooked.


----------

